# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  ψηφιακος δεκτης επιγειας ληψης

## πετρος647

skymaster dt-100 αναβει μονο το πρασινο led εικονα τιποτε γνωριζετε τιποτε¨? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## aser

Mαλλον θα ειναι το τροφοδοτικο. Μπορεις να το ανοιξεις και να δεις απο μεσα αν εχουν φουσκωσει η πυκνοτες στο τροφοδοτικο του. Παρομοιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω Εδω

----------


## πετρος647

aser ευχαριστω για να παω να δω

----------


## πετρος647

τιποτα τους μετρησα και ειναι μια χαρα μου φενεται οτι θα παω να παρω αλλον δεκτη
παντως ευχαριστω τον aser

----------


## aser

Αν σου ειναι ευκολο δεν ανεβαζεις και καμια φωτο γιατι ετσι δεν μπορουμε και εμεις να πουμε και πολλα. Παντως απο την μερικη περιγραφη σου εμοιαζε σαν τι δικη μου βλαβη που ειχα πριν καιρο

----------


## πετρος647

δεν ειναι ευκολο για foto δεν υπαρχουν τα αναλογα μηχανηματα τον ψαχνω παντως να δουμε σε ευχαριστω παντως
για ολα νασαι καλα

----------

